# Archie



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Harrison Mounbatten Windsor.😕


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

??

Mee.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’m lost too 

My last grandchild ,let it be my last is Archer

Or Archie 

Sandra


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

We were surprised by their choice of names. 😲

Never mind, they look proud parents, and that's what matters.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

He has the same middle name as my grandson. No I don't know where that came from either.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It’s a name 
Shades of chocolate orange 

And not really being a royalist

I wish them well as a young couple with a new baby 

As I’d wish all young couples with a new baby 

what??????

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Archie 

Well we got there first 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I hoped he would look like his Mum, she´s the good looker.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Named after my neighbours dog.....I knew they were trying to be like us normal people!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

All our Archie looks like our family
Possibly like young Albert 

But who really knows 

But at the rate he’s growing 

He might just top young Alberts 6’ 4” 

Sandra


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Sorry - but the only 'famous' Archie that resonates in my head is Archie Andrews and his keeper Peter Brough - I'm getting too old for this ...........


:smile2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Sorry - but the only 'famous' Archie that resonates in my head is Archie Andrews and his keeper Peter Brough - I'm getting too old for this ...........
> 
> :smile2:


The dummy was the first thing that crossed my mind when I heard the name as well Keith 😊


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Oops.....

https://news.sky.com/story/royal-blunder-sees-new-baby-archie-given-different-parents-11714880

.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

jiwawa said:


> He has the same middle name as my grandson. No I don't know where that came from either.


Son of Harry.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I liked it that Meghan looked like she had just had a baby  Always worried me with Diana and Catherine that they looked like they had just come back from a trip to the hairdresser.

There are rumours that it was a hospital birth after all?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> I hoped he would look like his Mum, she´s the good looker.


His old man looks okay to me Jan, at least not looking a fop like his brother.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think Archie is a diminutive ( I think that’s the right word if not I dare say there will be a rush to correct me ) 
Of Arthur 
In my grandsons case it’s a diminutive of Archer 

Which is doubt a diminutive of Arthur too
.
Sandra


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

From the way they have shown all the baby's names it would seem that the surname is Mountbatten-Windsor and not just plain Windsor. How do the royals manage to alter their names so easily? William and Harry had the surname Wales not so long ago when they were serving in the army.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I think that Archie is the diminutive of Archibald. It is being reported, however, that he is not named Archibald just Archie. I quite like it.

There was something, too, about the Mountbatten-Windsor name in the paper. It is the formal name for those not likely to make it to the throne. The Queen decided it quite a long time ago apparently. Was it something to do with distancing the royals from some of their ancestors?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

aldra said:


> I think Archie is a diminutive ( I think that's the right word if not I dare say there will be a rush to correct me )
> Of Arthur
> In my grandsons case it's a diminutive of Archer
> 
> ...


It's obviously a diminutive of Archibald not Arthur.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Great so my grandson is Archibald 

Alias Archer, alias Archie 

I like Archer 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Drew said:


> jiwawa said:
> 
> 
> > He has the same middle name as my grandson. No I don't know where that came from either.
> ...


No, I meant I didn't know where my grandson's Harrison came from. My son isn't a Harry. I think they just liked it.


----------

